# Rollenspiel in WoW



## Tyzone (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe RPler,

Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich hab seit einiger Zeit kein WoW mehr gespielt und fand die Story bisher immer gut. Ich hab gerne in LoTRO gerne RP gespielt es macht mir einfach Spaß!
Ist das genauso Serious RP oder eher immer noch Roflorbomber an jeder Ecke die die RPler zum Kochen bringen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde gern auch Rpen aber macht alles kaputt wenn solche Leute vorbei kommen >.>
Was ich in den Blizzard Foren so gehört hab soll es ja sehr schlimm sein.

Also kurze Zusammenfassung:
Ist RP jetzt wieder in WoW möglich ohne gleich/sofort nach einem RP Spruch gleich belästigt zu werden von den RP Hassern?

Grüße,
Tyzone


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Februar 2010)

WoW und RP verträgt sich inzwischen so, wie Feuer und Wasser. Wer in WoW RP machen will und sich nicht gerade mit eingefleischten Spielern in abgelegenen Gasthäusern trifft, wird schnell von Cpt. Capslock mit seiner Shift Crew, unterstützt von Roflcoptern und Lolbombern, angegriffen.


----------



## RasDvaTri (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich finde es schade das ihr auf euren RP Servern keine ruhe habt vor solchen Störenfrieden.

Aber ist es nicht so das Blizzard da extrem verschräfte Regeln hat und man jedes, noch so kleines, OOC-gerede melden kann?


----------



## Kersyl (22. Februar 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich finde es schade das ihr auf euren RP Servern keine ruhe habt vor solchen Störenfrieden.
> 
> Aber ist es nicht so das Blizzard da extrem verschräfte Regeln hat und man jedes, noch so kleines, OOC-gerede melden kann?



Theoretisch gesehen JA.

Bei Classic war es auch so, das alle sehr Rollenspiele..risch gesprochen haben nur leider ist das mit wotlk ziemlich abgedroschen...

ich war in bc mal bei einem kleinen rp dabei...Hat sich leider aufgelöst, da immer irgendwelche typen von der Gilde...Ich sag den namen nicht, rufmord und so...Naja die typen sind immer reingekommen und haben irgendwelche makros mit /y gespammt.

Die leute hatten wohl keine lust mehr danach...
Eigentlich schon schade =/


----------



## Gliothiel (1. März 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> WoW und RP verträgt sich inzwischen so, wie Feuer und Wasser. Wer in WoW RP machen will und sich nicht gerade mit eingefleischten Spielern in abgelegenen Gasthäusern trifft, wird schnell von Cpt. Capslock mit seiner Shift Crew, unterstützt von Roflcoptern und Lolbombern, angegriffen.




Ja leider ist das so. Man kann nur mehr RP machen, wenn man eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft ist und sich zum A der Welt verzieht. Spontanes RP ist nicht mehr da. Schade drum, da ich eher der Typ bin, dass ich mit allen und jeden RP machen will und nicht in einer eingefahrenen Gruppe spiele. Das ist mir zu sehr vorgegeben, das mündet sehr oft in Dramaqueen und Co RP. 


Und zu  der Anmerkung, man könnte es ja melden *bitter auflacht und sich dann weinend abwendet* (Dramaqueen wieder versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Amraam (9. August 2010)

Blizzard selbst hält sich zum teil nichtmal ans RP.

Hexenmeister sollten ja laut Lore nicht "gerne gesehen"(aka verhasst( sein, aber im spiel selbst wird das ... anders dargestellt. Krasses Beispiel: Die Hexer-NPCs beim Turnierplatz rennen da frisch-fröhlich mit ihren Dämonen rum...

zum anderen teil, sind die spieler untereinander ... anderer ansicht was RP...

die eine fraktion (zu der ich auch gehöre) z.b. sehen Hexenmeister als "ungewollt, aber geduldet" (wies blizz ja auch "macht"), während die andere fraktion hexenmeister als ... verhasst+verfolgt darstellt.

Auch wie das mit dem PVP ... erklärbar ist, ist m.e. ein "RP-bruch" schlechthinn...

Eine so derbe mächtige Gefahr wie der LK kommt, und versucht _alles Leben_ zu plätten ...

Und was machen Alli+Horde?

Frisch fröhlich aufeinander einklopfen und den LK, LK sein lassen...

Die Front wird klugerweise (fast) vor der Gefahr selbst positioniert (1k winter)...


Anstadt das man mal die feindschaft zumindest ... beiseiteschiebt um der "grossen" gefahr herzuwerden, neeee "und druf" -.-


----------

